# New door on Ace Airstream



## Mer (Jan 20, 2010)

:?: I have found yet another annoying fault on my Ace Airstream EW which had a new habitation door fitted earlier this year by my friends at Webbs of Warminster! They seem to have stuck the door frame with a sticky, grey mastic-type material which is oozing out of the side and making the van look terrible. Has anyone got any suggestions how I can remove the excess without damaging the seal or paintwork. The van is still under warranty but due to the sloppy workmanship that this dealer produces I would rather have a go myself. I also noticed during my trip to the Isle of Wight that the pin in the central bracket which holds the additional awning support pole has fallen out - can I get a replacement?


----------

